# What is your go to knife for wiping tape?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like the heading says.
For ceilings I use an EzyBead 200mm (8 inch) knife on a pole.For wall a Wallboard 8 inch. But I am thinking a knife with a bit more flex would be better. The EzyBead knife has a nice amount of flex.
What do you use?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Like the heading says.
> For ceilings I use an EzyBead 200mm (8 inch) knife on a pole.For wall a Wallboard 8 inch. But I am thinking a knife with a bit more flex would be better. The EzyBead knife has a nice amount of flex.
> What do you use?


Sky swiper for ceilings if they r big enough, 6 for bevel joints and a 8 for butts!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Usually just an 8 advance and a pan for me, Even on ceilings, I do have the 10 inch wipedown knife on a pole as well sometimes and behind boxes tapepros box handle with there blades on it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a Walboard wipe down knife and can placed onto the plow handle for extra reach.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I wipe with a 6 but know of people who while with a 4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

For stand ups and ceiling


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

And sometimes this for horizontal


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

keke said:


> For stand ups and ceiling


Wow. What is that?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been loving this Goldblatt for a few years now .. :yes: And I'm not much on narrow band knives ...But It's been a good wiper !


----------



## SRD (Aug 17, 2016)

8" offset Hyde.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

5" only


----------



## embella drywall (Sep 17, 2016)

For me applying fiba fuse works best with a 4" as it gets that suka up in that recess..i follow my 8" box with 10" curved blade and follow my 12" box with a 14" curved blade thats my system


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Wow. What is that?


that is Sky swiper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

8 inch flexable spring steel knife worn down with a curve that sets the tape in the bevel nice with a longer handle


----------

